# Creating a "tree"



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

What type of tree are you going for? Like a free standing Joshua tree, or like the bottom of trees, all rooty looking?


----------



## aMichaels (Dec 26, 2009)

Im going for more of a free standing tree with a driftwood base. I have a few pieces of driftwood, one is thicker and one is rood from a tree thats pretty skinny. Could i just attach moss to the top where i want the canopy to form and then just regular trimmings to make it take shape? What kind of moss would you recomend to form a free standing tree? well besides java moss. i dont want it to take over.


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

the few tree tanks that I have seen the tree was formed by moss being attached to a few branches at the top of the tree and then shaped...


I think java moss would probably work the best


----------



## aMichaels (Dec 26, 2009)

unfortunately, thats what i am thinking too. I'd like to avoid using java moss and use something like christmas moss but i dont think thats going to happen. at least theres no troubles finding java moss around.
does anyone else have some good advice on creating a "tree?" Or at least have picture, or even links to picture of aquascapes containing a tree?


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

likethis  you could use xmas moss then


----------



## aMichaels (Dec 26, 2009)

AH! ive been looking for that exact picture! Thanks a bunch! lol thats really what i am going for. I like his driftwood better than the piece i have but oh well. And wow, ive never seen the whole article i just saw a google picture awhile back i believe. This will certainly be very helpful in my attempt to make a "tree" roud:


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

my brother has been working on one recently. His journal might give some insight on his experiences.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...886-tougefury-7g-ada-cube-journal-update.html


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I did an anubias petite/glosso tree. You can really use anything. I've been reading about a weeping willow look using weeping moss...


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I've got one. It didn't turn out quite as well as I wanted. It's a small branchy manzanita piece with fissidens. It looks nice enough, but doesn't particularly look like a tree. I think if some of the branches hadn't snapped off, it would look more like a tree.


----------



## elihanover (May 15, 2008)

I think Christmas moss would be great in this situation since it branches out very nicely and grows in layers. It also grows uniformly.


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> I did an anubias petite/glosso tree. You can really use anything. I've been reading about a weeping willow look using weeping moss...


wow !! this 'tree' looks great!


----------



## aMichaels (Dec 26, 2009)

That tree does look great tex gal. I really like it, I have never seen or heard of using stuff other than moss. How did u fix the plants to the wood? 
Hopefully I will be able to start one very soon, just need the perfect peice of wood! i like the idea of using christmas moss. It will look much better than java moss i think.
Thanks Jensei, your brother has a very nice tank there, i will def refer back to that when i am creating my tree!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I used black small zip ties to attache nana petite to the DW. Then I draped glosso in amongst the Nana petite. It came out nice. I had so many skeptics at first. In the end they liked it. It's a different take on trees. It's great for a larger tank.


----------



## BGRAFX (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm new here and Like the tree approach.


----------



## aMichaels (Dec 26, 2009)

hmm i will def keep that in mind, and your tree looks beautiful tex gal! keep up the great work! 
Hey another member from KC! unfortunately there arent to many spectacular fish suppliers around here. I found its much easier for fellow hobbyist to trade and sell amongst them selves if you want to avoid the internet.


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

There was an ADA aquascape where a fellow made a perfect gnarled pine tree on a hillside. In my opinion, one of the best aquascapes of all time. ALL TIME.

If I find it I'll put it here.

FOUND IT finally:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_cwbt2D65i...B6c/wmkVFLvYXW4/s1600-h/2008_ADA_Layout_3.jpg


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

That tank is perfect!


----------



## aMichaels (Dec 26, 2009)

wow that really is one of the coolest scapes ive ever seen.


----------

